# iPad: écran S'eteint tout seul, et autres aventures



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPad tout frais, tout neuf. Son écran s'eteint parfois tout seul, comme si l'étui jouait avec le système de Smart cover sans s'en rendre compte. Aussi il y a un pixel mort. Est-ce que ces problèmes sont normaux, ou je le remballe - je suis encore endéans les 14 jours. Je suis un peu gêné de le remballer car UPS avait perdu le colis, donc Apple m'avait fait parvenir cet iPad-ci (qui manifestement a des problèmes).
Mer i pour vos conseils...


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2011)

l'ipad se met en veille tout seul 
à paramètrer dans Réglages/ Général /Verrouillage auto.

pour Un Pixel mort je ne sais pas si ...


----------



## nifex (1 Octobre 2011)

Perso je le renverrai directement... Un pixel mort pour un produit neuf c'est pas normal.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

Pareil, un produit neuf doit être parfait pour moi.

Après, je sais que Samsung, sur certains de leurs écrans PC, ne prenaient en garantie un échange qu'au delà de 5 pixels morts, pas pour moins.
En gros, un mec qui achetait son écran et qui avait 4 pixels de mort des le lendemain ne pouvait prétendre à un échange ...

Mais vu le SAV d'Apple, il y a plus de chance qu'eux fassent un échange.


----------



## nifex (2 Octobre 2011)

Peux importe qu'il accepte de faire un échange ou pas car tu peux encore retourner le produit puisque ca fait moins de 14 jours.

En garantie il rende un appaeil reconditionné ? Si oui, il vaut mieux le retourner pour en acheter un neuf...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

Le gars d'Apple m'a dit qu'ils échangeaient l'ipad si 6 pixels blancs ou 4 pixels noirs! Sinon j'ai bien 14 jours pour me désister (ça le type s'est fait un plaisir de ne pas me conseiller mon droit de rétractation, vu ce que je leur ai déjà pris en tempsnet argent). Donc il me reste jusqu'à vendredi. Mais avec tous les ennuis que j'ai déjà eu, y a de quoi en avoir marre.




arbaot a dit:


> l'ipad se met en veille tout seul
> à paramètrer dans Réglages/ Général /Verrouillage auto.
> 
> pour Un Pixel mort je ne sais pas si ...



Ici ce n'est pas ça qui est en cause, il s'eteint tout seul alors que je suis en train de lire.


----------



## nifex (2 Octobre 2011)

Dans ce cas c'est retour direct des demain matin 

Ensuite si tu veux un ipad, vas l'acheter dans un magasin (fnac, etc...).


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

a oui donc si tu es encore dans la période des 14 jours, ne surtout pas hésiter et ne surtout pas trainer : retour de l'ipad et achat d'un autre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Et vous me conseillez d'en reprendre un d'échange sur l'Apple Store comme le gars me propose, ou d'annuler la commande sur l'Apple Store et d'en acheter un dans un vrai magasin?


----------



## RomanoPingu (5 Octobre 2011)

pour moi ça change rien à part le délai :

si tu vas en magasin, tu repart avec,
si tu le prends sur le store, faut attendre qu'il arrive.


----------



## aurelienweb (11 Mai 2013)

arkestra a dit:


> Le gars d'Apple m'a dit qu'ils échangeaient l'ipad si 6 pixels blancs ou 4 pixels noirs! Sinon j'ai bien 14 jours pour me désister (ça le type s'est fait un plaisir de ne pas me conseiller mon droit de rétractation, vu ce que je leur ai déjà pris en tempsnet argent). Donc il me reste jusqu'à vendredi. Mais avec tous les ennuis que j'ai déjà eu, y a de quoi en avoir marre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sauf que cela fait plus d'un an que j'ai mon Ipad 2 et que depuis quelques semaines maintenant l'écran s'éteint par moment de façon anormale puis se rallume apparemment selon l'inclinaison de l'écran (à confirmer).

Que me recommandez-vous ? Y a t'il une solution à ce problème ? Apple peut t'il faire quelque chose pour moi en SAV ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

Aurélien


----------

